# this was freaky



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

so I got home from work tonight and the kids really wanted to go to the beach. we roll on out to our favorite hangout, and luke and I head out into the surf to play. His favorite game is "horsey" where I lay in the surf and he gets on my back and we take on the ferocious waves. 
we were out far enough that I could just hold the bottom with my hands while I was floating. We would go completely under when a wave would come over us. 
So this one wave comes, and next thing I know I am seeing stars. Something VERY HARD hit me square on my head in that wave. Here is all I know about it: 
1. it was gone as soon as it happened 
2. it wasnt my son, he was behind me 
3. I have 4 small cuts on my head over about a 5 inch area 
The water was very clear, and I did not see any baitfish, or anything in the area. No birds working, and the guys fishing just north of us hadnt caught anything. 
I first thought it was a piece of trash or driftwood, but couldnt find anything. 
Whatever this mysterious thing was was enough to daze me, and I have a REALLY hard head..... 
any guesses as to what it was?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

4oz. Sputnik from the guys to the North, Maybe????


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't see how something could feel really hard in the water unless it was a rock or somethin. Anything else would give when you hit it, unless it was a shark that was goin straight your way. but you said the water was clear. 

Head butt a shark when it tries to bite you. That would be totally bada$$. the poor shark probably went home and told his buddies "this was really freaky. I hit somethin with my head and I have no idea what it was. But damn did it hurt"


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Let me tell you, I took the kids to the beach for Memorial Day 2 years ago. I was playing just as you described, and I got wacked by a wave, pummeled into the ground. It darn near knocked me out and felt like I'd been sucker punched by Mike Tyson. When got my head straight and started heading back to the beach chairs, I noticed I was cut and bleeding on my shoulder and above my eye. Could quite possibly been a roque wave brotha


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Strange*

Very strange. Who knows?


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

The wave may have caught you and pushed your head into the bottom.Where theres shells that could have cut your head.And a rock to almost knock you out.Or your head could have hit the sand.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

You might have headbutted a 14ft. Tiger Shark!!!!!  , but I'd think he would be hard to miss in the clear water, was your head near the bottom when you took the hit, or was this thing in the water column itself. Whatever it was it sure as heck is spooky when you run into a "what the hell was that" out in the surf.:--|


----------



## big country (Apr 26, 2006)

could it have been a mullet?
i've been out wade fishing in the mangroves and the flats around and nearly been torpedoed by mullet jumping out the water that were about three pounds and just missing my head??????


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

suitcase full of body parts.........wait ... that only happens up here...


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*my mystery encounter*

It was definately something in the water, and not the bottom. 
I stayed oriented the whole time, and my body was parallel to the bottom with my hands on the bottom. 
My head is fine, and I am going to go with the 14' tiger shark in the surf trying to eat me and I head butted it back to where ever it came from story cause that sounds coolest...HAHA
however, I think honestly that it might have been a turtle that I encountered, because whatever hit me was hard as rock!
Who knows......


----------

